Ask HN: What is the best interview process you went though? - Austin_Conlon
======
meerita
I got a direct interview with a CEO. We went to an hotel, we drank wine and
talk about enterpreneurship. I didn't realized he was interviewing me all
about product. I left with the impresion he didn't interviewed me but he sent
me a follow up email later, with his thoughts and I was surprised how much
detail was in my email. He was friendly, he didn't asked me the typical shit
tests. I never felt preasured. And of course he convinced me so well about his
project I joined it blindly it. The rest of interviews in my career were more
cold blooded inquisition.

~~~
pcunite
Loved your July 30, 2019 blog post by the way.

~~~
meerita
Thank you.

------
bristleworm
Had an interview at Apple. The interview itself was pretty standard. Two years
later the manager who hired me told me I stood out because I had my name
printed on my shoes and that's part of the reason I got the job. I still don't
know if that's a good thing or not ...

~~~
deepaksurti
They may have been the thinnest shoes as well ;-). That apart, congrats for
landing a job at Apple.

------
muzani
Applied for one job. Within an hour, the CTO contacted me for an interview. We
talked about product and architecture throughout the interview, really hit it
off.

He gave me a paper to write my expected salary. I wrote it. He balked and said
it was out of his budget. I asked him what the budget was. He gave me a
slightly lower number. I said okay. In concession, I get to use their most
expensive Macbook. It felt rehearsed but I like that negotiations were fast
and didn't drag out.

I did the interview at 7 PM. By 8 AM the next morning, he had approved it with
the CEO and offered the job.

It was a good, fast paced startup, with a very competent team, and yet wasn't
stressful.

------
superflit
Was looking for a job and after some negatives and low self esteem I decided
to apply to a remote job.

Got an email with an online exam. Very hard but fair. Finished and got the
report.

Did another one, once I finished in 3 hours they call me to setup an interview
with the Tech Lead.

Did the interview and then before he hang up he asks "Do you have time to chat
more in 3h?"

Then got the phone interview with the boss.

Done.

Hired in two weeks, I am now going to my 3 year working with them.

I am not good in interviews and maybe remote interviews work best for me?

~~~
NhanH
Do you mind naming the company? And more importantly are you guys hiring?

------
statictype
I've been fortunate to have only done two interviews.

The first one was my favorite. It was during campus recruitment. I randomly
applied at that time when I had no idea what I wanted to do with my life.

I was pretty nervous going in. The lead interviewer was clearly a nerd like me
and we dived into many technical topics like how compilers work. The other
people who were in there interviewing me were in over their heads.

I walked out confident I was going to get the job.

